# Re: [EVDL] GE Traction Motor Specifications.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GE Traction Motor Specifications.*

Hello Josh,

The motor is a true DC series traction motor custom made by GE back in 1975. 
It is a 11 inch motor with four main field coils and four commentator coils. 
The field coils are square magnet wire that is space on insulator rods 
between the layer of windings. A 150 CFM 6 inch blower fan is mounted 
directly to the brush holder and blew cool air through the space windings 
and motor which exits out the bottom rear of the motor through a drip shield 
shutter.

The motor will run at any voltage between 150 and 250 vdc. At 165 volt, the 
motor develops 32 hp at 175 amp at 6000 rpm. Therefore a 180 volt battery 
pack is use on this motor where the it will still operated down to the low 
voltage limit of the batteries.

The total resistance of the motor reading across the armature and fields is 
0.9 ohms.

This traction motor has a built in transmission adapter that is part of the 
rear bell of the motor. It will attach to any manual Munci, Richman, 
Saganaw, TH-350, TH-400 and GM transmissions up to now. The coupler is one 
that was built by the same people than builds crank shafts. The coupler has 
a bronze liner in it that makes the shaft hole undersize. The coupler is 
press on in a press that presses on both ends of the motor shaft. It then 
shaves off some of this bronze for a very tight fit.

Uses four cap set screws place at 90 degrees around the coupler with a 
shorter one on the key so they set screws protrude out the same distance 
which keeps it in balance.

I using a taper lock coupler in place of the press on one.

This motor has four 1/2 bolt holes tap on the side for mounting a 350 cu.in. 
engine mounts. It also has tap bolt holes for the clutch mechanism that a 
engine would have.

I been talking to NetGain about having there motors rig up this way. All 
you have to do is remove the engine and it will bolt right to the 
transmission without any other modification. You can custom order your 
motor any way you want.

It only takes me about a hour to remove the motor and transmission as a 
package. I raise the vehicle about 30 inches off the grade, and roll a 
custom made floor jack that cradles the motor and transmission. Pull the 
pins on the motor mount and unbolt the transmission cross member from the 
side rails. The whole works drop down, and install a spare unit while one 
is in maintenance.

Roland



There are two safety line voltage contactors that connect the battery pack 
to the controller. Unlike 12 volt coil contactors, these traction 
contactors use the battery pack voltage on these contactors. You size the 
coil for the battery pack voltage which is 180 volt for my battery pack. 
They will hold the contactors close even if the voltage drops all the way 
down to 11 volts if I adjusted the contactors to do so.

The contactors will not close until the voltage gets back up to 165 volts. 
They act like a low voltage limit back.

The contact pads are large, about 1.25 inch wide by 2 inch long by 2 inches 
deep. I can keep doubling up the flexible moveable contact which now is 
good for 600 amps continous and 2000 amp peak.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Josh Wyatt" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, July 27, 2008 7:51 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wire Sizes




> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > > Hello John,
> >
> > <snip>
> ...


----------

